# Best Hoodie for Spring/Summer Riding...?



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Fleece is fleece, fashion is fashion..


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Burton, DC, Volcom.. most major brands make hoodies with some sort of water repellency.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

just about every company will have some form of hoody with a DWR coating. usually 5k resistance at best but thats fine for your intended use. there is no "best" really. just pick a brand/color/style/whatever that you like and can afford and go for it. Only note is that they often tend to run a bit big compared to regular hoodies for obvious reasons.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

If you have extra money...don't waste it on a fucking hoodie...go snowboarding more! :wink:


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> If you have extra money...don't waste it on a fucking hoodie...go snowboarding more! :wink:


Can't really argue with that sentiment. 

But I will say: I own a couple of DWR hoodies because you can usually find them around 40-50 end of season (a decent regular hoody costs that these days). Use them here and there for riding but they are quite clutch for the weird New England fall/winter/confused hybrid that we have been getting for the past couple of years.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Under armour has really done a great job over the past few years of making better outer wear. They make some great hybrid hoodies for sure. Buy what you can afford, some have a bigger budget than others.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

You can never have enough hoodies. Just buy as many as you can. Also plaid is super cute on the hill too. Love me some plaid. And a hockey jersey, love that look oh also cute is a short sleeve tee over a long sleeve one. Very cute look.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> You can never have enough hoodies. Just buy as many as you can. Also plaid is super cute on the hill too. Love me some plaid. And a hockey jersey, love that look oh also cute is a short sleeve tee over a long sleeve one. Very cute look.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


:blink:

Are you snowboarding or looking to date a model?  :lol:

I look _awful_ in just about everyone of those fashion statements. (...except a buffalo plaid lumberjack shirt!) . But I don't wear those to ride! :blink: lol


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> :blink:
> 
> Are you snowboarding or looking to date a model?  :lol:
> 
> I look _awful_ in just about everyone of those fashion statements. (...except a buffalo plaid lumberjack shirt!) . But I don't wear those to ride! :blink: lol


Shouldn't matter what you think you look like. It should matter what the chick your interested in thinks...


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

Reason for the thread is...I don't have a quality hoodie right now that can withstand some snowboarding abuse. I really want a hoodie for warm spring park laps and I am now thinking about pulling the trigger on a Under Armour hoodie just to try out.

If anyone has any experience with the Under Armour hoodies...What's the build, quality, warmth, weight like...?


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Faded_Butters said:


> Reason for the thread is...I don't have a quality hoodie right now that can withstand some snowboarding abuse. I really want a hoodie for warm spring park laps and I am now thinking about pulling the trigger on a Under Armour hoodie just to try out.
> 
> If anyone has any experience with the Under Armour hoodies...What's the build, quality, warmth, weight like...?


None from under armor but I have/have had some from nike,adidas,burton,analog,capita and some others im probably forgetting. of those, analog was the lightest and really just a shell, burton was probably the closest thing to a snowboard jackets ratings wise. capita was pretty warm. nike and adidas both cool and probably in the realm of the "steeze" youre picturing in your head. 

What size are you? I know there have been a bunch getting put up on ST lately


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

We have dozens in this house. Some UA. They are fine. The large logo ones are out now. My DH says they are for fat people lol. But we still have some.
Online has loads of sales and codes.
One thing I will say is the storm tech resists water better than a regular cotton hoodie and I like the silky fabric. Other than that they are all the same. A hoodie is a hoodie. Burton makes a similar fabric too. Burtons are better looking imo and far more steezy...but honestly it's a hoodie. Stock up. You can never have enough. The DC ones are cute imo.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronaldo (Dec 19, 2017)

Get one of those thuggies for extra style.

:grin:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Faded_Butters said:


> I am seeing a lot of snowboarders wearing Under Armour Hoodies lately for spring and summer riding. Under Armour has something called 'armour fleece' in some of their hoodies that offers some level of water protection and warmth.
> 
> I know that if most people are short on cash...they will just wear whatever basic hoodie they have lying around. But I was wondering...If you had the extra money and wanted to splurge a little on a hoodie specifically suited for snowboarding that offers some amount of water/snow protection and/or just warmth...What brands/hoodies would they be...?


You seem like you would know

Do you prefer boxers or briefs for snowboarding...???

I like boxers for everyday walking, but snowboarding in briefs is a little warmer.

Thoughts..??


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

I picked up a Burton bonded hoodie in a sale last year and it is great. I have ridden it in rain, wet wet snow, wiped out in a puddle and stayed dry in it. It's also useful for aprés snow and works great as a mid layer on a cold day. I have picked up two more in the sales for me and have given them away as gifts too. You can't go wrong with the burton bonded hoodie.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

My Breck hoodie is great. Made by some company called Badger sports. Got it one day, late season at Breck when I forgot my jacket. It's my go to hoodie mainly because it has a giant Breckenridge printed across the chest and I carved pencil thin lines all over Peak 9 that day. I doubt it's very waterproof, but I've mastered the art of not falling so I don't care.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

I use a volcom hoodie with zip tech and couldn’t recommend their stuff enough. It has some water resistance. I’d guess they still make them? Mines a few years old now. Love the zip tech so I don’t get the spring slush down my pants.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

I might buy a hoodie for snowboarding this season if I can find one on sale. The only fleece I have that is not cotton (a Patagonia I use for hiking) is too tight to fit over my armour. During spring time I am usually fine with just a base layer and my armour (may even feel hot under that more often than not), and for the odd days where it's a bit cooler, rainning or windy (or both) I will still keep my winter shell in my backpack. Get's the job done, but I do think that a hoodie would be a better.


----------



## Luxxer (Nov 14, 2019)

I got the Volcom Hydro hoodie for snowdome and super hot days, it isnt waterproof but it dries so quickly (quicker than regular fleece) you barely notice when wearing a base layer but the breeze comes through it sooo nicely  also I got a DC dwr coated hoodie for 40 euros the other day, havent been able to try it yet in the snow bit is a bit thicker and warmer. It does really repel water like crazy (I just had to try it under the tap lol) so its a bit better than my volcom hoodie on those days where you are taking a gamble on the weather a little bit. 
On cold days or heavy snow/rain I always just go with my 15k jacket ofcourse


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Step 1 Go to your local hill
Step 2 walk into the shop,
Step 3 buy a park crew jacket on sale for $20.
Step 4????
Step 5 profit


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

I have started riding only hoodies unless it's actually snowing or I'm planning on going in the deep stuff. I have a burton midlayer thing that I can wear under a hoodie on cold days and its as good as any jacket. 











I picked up a couple of Volcom Deadly Stones hoodies for warmer days, they fit just about the perfect length for snowboarding. 










Don't know if DC makes them any more but the old Snowstar Zip up hoodies are good for colder days since they cover your neck.


----------



## ksrf (Nov 1, 2017)

Rome makes a few different ones. I have one with pit zips, zippered front pocket and some kind of membrane layer.
It’s great except sometimes it’s too warm. I wear it almost exclusively.


----------

